# Boyfriend vs. Husband



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I heard a funny soundbyte a few days ago from one of my lady friends at work: "A boyfriend is an entertainment package, a husband is an operating system." This is quite funny, but it got me thinking ('cos I'm sad like this!) how does the relationship dynamic change once a marriage liscence is present?

Using my own relationship as an example, before our Civil Ceremony the focus of me and hubby's (then boyf's!) relationship was on an individual level. Like, I would appreciate Collin's talents, strengths and hobbies as if they were in a vacuum, for lack of a better way of putting it. After our ceremony, it was on a double-layered level, now it was *our* talents, strengths and hobbies as a couple.

Also, whereas before I was attracted to him for his quirks and the things that made him him, I'm now also attracted to the way he fills his 'role' in the relationship, how he pulls his weight around the house, how he brings money in and how he helps me plan practical things like financial affairs, gettogethers etc. This is an attraction that wasn't really present before we got hitched (and thus started cohabitating!)

How do you think your relationship(s) have changed when a marriage liscence have been thrown into the thick of things, if it has even changed at all?


----------



## AnnLovesJohn (Dec 16, 2008)

I think that a marriage is a way to take the relationship to the next level...an entertainment package is ok but you need something that works on the long term!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Alex_Fider said:


> How do you think your relationship(s) have changed when a marriage liscence have been thrown into the thick of things, if it has even changed at all?


The only difference for me is I wouldnt even consider having kids without the marriage license. Otherwise all else is the same.


----------

